# Strich farbig hinterlegen? Hilfääää!



## bindasalex (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich benötige DRINGEND Hilfe!

Bitte nicht lachen! 
Wahrscheinlich ist die Lösung ganz einfach, aber ich sehe vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr!

Ich möchte auf einem SW-Foto eine Strichzeichnung erstellen. Rechtecke, Kurven etc. 
Das alles soll 1 pt stark sein und in einer anderen Farbe 3 pt hinterlegt sein. 

 WIE GEHT DAS?

Programme, die ich verwende Freehand, Corel, Photoshop.
Das muss doch machbar sein!

Für Eure Hilfe im voraus BESTEN DANK!
Schönes WE.
Bussi, vons aLeX***


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Wie wäre es, wenn Du in PS oder Freehand den gewünschten Strich mit 3pt zeichnest, diese dann duplizierst, ihn auf 1pt verkleinerst und auf den 3pt-Strich legst? 
Sozusagen

___Ebene 1pt-Strichstärke
___Ebene 3pt-Strichstärke

Die Lösung liegt manchmal näher, als man denkt 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## extracuriosity (25. Juni 2004)

Hi,
in Freehand kannst du einem Pfad-Objekt ganz einfach zwei verschiedene Striche zuweisen. Einfach im entsprechenden Fenster auf das Stiftsymbol mit dem Pluszeichen klicken und dann den neuen Strich definieren. 
Hab mal ein Bild angehängt, damit du weisst, wie ich es meine.

EDIT:// Der dickere Strich muss unter dem dünneren liegen, sonst wird der dünnere natürlich übermalt.


----------



## bindasalex (26. Juni 2004)

**freuwiedoof**

 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!
Werds gleich mal ausprobieren!

Liebe Grüße,
dasAlex***


----------

